# 14th St Pier & North Beach Plantation



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

Headed to myrtle beach Friday, looking for a report on what is biting off the pier and in the surf. Will also be fishing the area by North Beach Plantation wondering how the swash fishing has been ??


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

can't believe there are no report for 14th st pier or surf fishing


----------



## VaCrappieMan (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm curious of any reports myself... We leave in a week


----------



## MECrim (Jun 25, 2012)

No reports b/c everyone is out fishing and probably doing well. This is the time of year the mullet are think (see what I did there) in the surf. Redfish should be caught in the surf and along piers(don't overcast them!). Flounder along structure like pier or "holes" around the sandbars and troughs. Trout/flouder/drum in creeks as tide is moving. Waiting at the mouth of feeder creeks as bait moves in and out, depending on the tide. 

I mainly fish Charleston area now, but historically, this is the start of the time frame when I've done my best with flounder on Springmaid and drum in the surf.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Don't think we have any members that fish that pier. It's tiny. All the Grand Strand reports you see on here are relevant to the area. The fishing is the same.


----------



## banzaitoyota (Sep 25, 2015)

I'll be at 14th Saturday for a week, any tips?


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

No reports because nobody has anything to report. Storm has messed fishing up. Rough surf, dirty water and full of grass. I went down Sunday afternoon planning to fish till Thursday. I fished Monday morning, it was so bad I came back Tuesday morning.


----------



## banzaitoyota (Sep 25, 2015)

well, I'm going to give it a try anyway


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well if you go not expecting to catch anything you won't so disappointed. Hopefully the weather will change for you but it's going to take a while for the water to clear up. You sure won't catch anything sitting on the sofa. Good luck


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Plenty of sharks and a decent amount of big drum. Big whiting are starting to show up. Few weakfish. Loads of small croaker as always. You need fresh mullet for bait.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

Eight days to go and I am there!


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm curious why you would pick Pier 14 over the other piers in the area since you are staying nowhere near there. It's more like half a pier, and barely reaches the breakers at low tide. Cherry Grove, Apache, 2nd Ave, and Springmaid would all be better choices IMO, and are all in the NMB/MB area.


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't forget garden city pier.


----------



## banzaitoyota (Sep 25, 2015)

I stay at the Yachtsmen, so it's super easy to get there.
One of.the guys next to me landed a 36" drum tonight


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Not bad. I was looking at a web cam today and the winds looked to be about perfect. If you're in walking distance, that's a little different.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

captianfirebeard I fished the surf by pier 14 with great success caught a lot of blues-spotted sea trout-flounder-whitting & 1 big drum. Used whole mullet I would catch in the morning or after 7 at nite. I was staying at Sea Glass Towers Hope you have good luck


----------



## Tom G (Sep 4, 2005)

I forgot to tell u a 14 day license is only $11.00


----------

